# backpack audio request



## Biohazardewz (Mar 25, 2009)

I am a kid who works with lots of electronics and computer technology and ive been creating backpack sound systems lately.I was using a pc speaker system called the boston ba735 and then i simply used higher quality drivers but the amplifier its self was flawed and ive tried several of them. yellow goop to hold the large components still during manafacturing was effecting the circuitry by becoming conductive over time. I was wondering if you know any good 12 volt amplifiers that have a low frequency crossovers and 2 high or flat(no frequency cutoff) crossovers. probably be around 30 to 50 watts total. and the biggest thing i need them to have is a analog input because i do not have any sort of ADC(analog to digital) converters.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

any low end amplifier would work, go to crutchfield.com and check what they have.


----------



## Biohazardewz (Mar 25, 2009)

not exactly what i was looking for.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Not sure you could even use an amp on that small of a speaker, as the size of one that COULD handle an amp would need to be big(bulky). If you use good quality speakers there should be no need in the first place.
I think you have a great ideal, but with ear buds just wondering if it is a little too late for it...... Not trying to discourage you just give you input.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

would have to match the Ohms of the speakers


----------



## Biohazardewz (Mar 25, 2009)

ig ot enough speakers to match the impendance


----------

